# It's hot out...time to get in the water



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've got nothing too. It's too hot to think.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Was 90's here but the humidity made it feel worse.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mine said it felt like 110 outside. We had one whale of a storm come through. You can actually breathe out there now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maryellen said:


> Was 90's here but the humidity made it feel worse.


Did you end up in the higher elevations? It's whole different world up there and one of the reasons I regret leaving N. GA.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

We are in the Blue Ridge Mountains, so it's cooler but not by much lol.
The storm came thru here too


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's the humidity that got my attention. Maybe it was the side of the Blue Ridge I lived on but high humidity was rarely a factor.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

93 and hot here, supposed to be storms tomorrow.


----------

